# Can I rent a quantum light meter?



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Into fine-tuning my lighting so a quantum light meter (PAR meter) can be very helpful. They are too expensive to buy so wondering if someone or some place will allow me to rent one for one day? 

Anyone?

Thanks,

ug.


----------

